# OEM iPod Adapter Question



## blackbetty03 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been doing a little research in anticipation of purchasing an iPod adapter for my 03 jetta. I'm looking at the OEM adapter and Dice Electronics i-VW-R adapter. Basically, I'm just looking for opinions on the two products. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: OEM iPod Adapter Question (blackbetty03)*

the factory unit is limiting as far as ipod control is concerned, and the install is a bit harder, but the ipod will display a pretty VW symbol on it when conneced
the Dice unit is much easier to use, features an addional auxilary audio input, is easier to install, and also allows controls from the click wheel of the ipod


----------



## blackbetty03 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: OEM iPod Adapter Question ([email protected])*

Thanks, what, if any, kind of warranty is offered on the Dice product?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: OEM iPod Adapter Question (blackbetty03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbetty03* »_Thanks, what, if any, kind of warranty is offered on the Dice product?
\
The DICE unit is backed by a 1 year manufacturers warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackbetty03 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: OEM iPod Adapter Question ([email protected])*

Thanks for your help...I just ordered the DICE unit.


----------

